# Antec Soundscience Rockus 3D 2.1 Speaker doesn't have headphone jack



## Nolbu (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I bought this speaker 3 weeks ago and found out it does not have a headphone jack on its speaker. So every time I use headphone, I have to switch the cables at the back, which is an extra work that is very inconvenient. Is there some kind of device that allows me to plug both headphone and speaker cables at the same time?

Thanks,


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 3, 2012)

what do you mean switch the cables in the back?


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 3, 2012)

Front Panel audio header?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 3, 2012)

connecting the Front Panel header to the DX will work but you have to manually switch 2 Speakers to FP Headphones in the Asus Audio Center because it doesn't automatically switch like Realtek.


----------



## SaltyFish (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe an A/B box?

It's a switch box that connects one input and lets you flip a switch to choose between two outputs (it can also be used the other way around). It's like a KVM, but for audio.

Connect the A/B box to the back of your sound card. Get another wire to connect the box to your speakers. The headphones would also go to the box. You'd just flip the switch when you want to change between headphones and speakers.

If you don't care about auto-muting speakers when headphones are plugged in, then any headphone splitter would do the job.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

use the front panel headphone jack. its the circular green one.


----------



## postfranksa (Dec 15, 2012)

yeah, i think so,It's a switch box that connects one input and lets you flip a switch to choose between two outputs


----------



## WarhammerTX (Dec 15, 2012)

Or just get you a y-adapter they cost about 4 bucks


----------

